# Share files between PC and Phone with WiFi MTS dongke



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, I have a MTS Mblaze dongle with WiFi. If I connect it ti my PC, it assigns an internal IP to the PC as well as to the connected mobile through WiFi. As both these devices are in the same network, is it posssible to wirelessly share files between the PC and the phone or for that matter between any two devices connectwd with tge dongle?


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 15, 2014)

Since your mobile and PC are in same network. You can use ShareIT application from Lenovo to transfer files between PC and phone in the same network. It works quiet faster too. I have been using this for sometime.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2014)

If its an android phone, use ES File Manager to browse and share between different connected devices.
For PC, go to network and browse/share between the devices.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2014)

Nothing works easier than AirDroid.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 17, 2014)

+1 to AirDroid.Simple to use.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2014)

ES Explorer didn't work but AirDroid did. But now how do I access PC's file from mobile?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ES Explorer didn't work but AirDroid did. But now how do I access PC's file from mobile?



ES file explorer is supposed to do that. 
I've been using it over a year for that reason.

Share files between Android and Windows with ES File Explorer - CNET


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2014)

Okay so I'm able to access shared folders but not shared drives. This is the error I get -
*i.imgur.com/crr8t8o.png

Any thought?


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 19, 2014)

I use web PC suite for transferring files, easy to use and works without any problem. *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.geeksoft.wps&hl=en

Another option TeamViewer

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.teamviewer.market.mobile&hl=en


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2014)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION],i don't use android but the error & the screenshot showing C$,D$ etc indicates some sharing permission level conflict.share your drive in windows pc after right clicking & selecting sharing & then advanced sharing tab.set "everyone" group as allow read level & then try.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @harshilsharma63 ,i don't use android but the error & the screenshot showing C$,D$ etc indicates some sharing permission level conflict.share your drive in windows pc after right clicking & selecting sharing & then advanced sharing tab.set "everyone" group as allow read level & then try.



I right clicked on the drive -> Properties -> Sharing tab -> Advanced Sharing -> checked Share This Folder and gave full permission to my account. What am I missing?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2014)

my account?can you be more specific?you can also post screenshots.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Dec 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay so I'm able to access shared folders but not shared drives. This is the error I get -
> *i.imgur.com/crr8t8o.png
> 
> Any thought?



it's because the drive you want to access isn't defined to be shared on the particular workgroup,
to grant access you have to select a drive in my case it's E:,now right click on it,share with>Advance Sharing..>then again on Advance sharing(A button with administraive sign on it),then tick on "share this folder" it will now make a folder with the given particular name on the Network in my case it's "MyLanBase" my E: is shared as a folder named "MyLanBase" on the work group.
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15065&d=1419913082


----------

